# The Tool Fairy Stopped By



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I got home today to see a white bag hanging from the mailbox. What's this? Could it be? I got the truck parked and headed out to see, sure enough my very own RusDemka care package arrived. 

I went into the house then proceeded to carefully slice and rip open the package to reveal a set of my very own square and round carbide tools. (Pause here for Happy dance) ......... and continue.

These are the first tools I have gotten for my lathe since I first got it and a friend gave me a set of Craftsman tools from the 70s that had never been used. I turned with a square cutter at someone's house and loved it now I get to use one whenever I want. 

Thanks buddy can't wait to get them ready to use. Well if I can figure out how to make the handles. :blink:


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Very cool....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> I got home today to see a white bag hanging from the mailbox. What's this? Could it be? I got the truck parked and headed out to see, sure enough my very own RusDemka care package arrived.
> 
> I went into the house then proceeded to carefully slice and rip open the package to reveal a set of my very own square and round carbide tools. (Pause here for Happy dance) ......... and continue.
> 
> ...


 
YAY :thumbsup: There are a few threads here with people making their own handles, plenty of ideas.. go wild


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome when another fine woodworker can help another. 
Kudos to rus demka


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Just strolled my four dogs and lo and behold i had my package too! I have to find that ash i put aside now for the handle. Thanks Rus. 

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

ghost5 said:


> I got home today to see a white bag hanging from the mailbox. What's this? Could it be? I got the truck parked and headed out to see, sure enough my very own RusDemka care package arrived.
> 
> I went into the house then proceeded to carefully slice and rip open the package to reveal a set of my very own square and round carbide tools. (Pause here for Happy dance) ......... and continue.
> 
> ...



How do you put a handle on those?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

lumber jock said:


> How do you put a handle on those?


Drill a tight hole in the handle (make sure it has a ferrel) hit other end with a block till it is in snug

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

lumber jock said:


> How do you put a handle on those?


As Rus mentioned earlier there are threads on making handles.

I posted a thread on making a handle for a Rus tool recently.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/handle-rus-demka-tool-43842/


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

lumber jock said:


> How do you put a handle on those?


i actually drilled mine slightly larger than the shaft and used epoxy to glue it in


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

lumber jock said:


> How do you put a handle on those?


Maybe I should have made up some instructions to go with every tool I sent out ,, LOL


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Maybe I should have made up some instructions to go with every tool I sent out ,, LOL


HA!! Mine came with instructions :laughing::laughing: I ordered my straight cutter blades too thanks to a note a little birdie left me. Should be here in a couple of days. Since I don't have a drill chuck for my lathe I have to figure out how to drill the holes but other than that I am good to go. 

Oh, and pick out the wood, mill it, drill it, turn it, finish it, mount the tool to the handle.........but other than THAT I'm good to go. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Ah  I have to drive to town to get the ferrules, too. After I put the new alternator on my truck this morning in the cold and wind. But other than that......I'm good to go. 

I love me some woodworking.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Ah  I have to drive to town to get the ferrules, too. After I put the new alternator on my truck this morning in the cold and wind. But other than that......I'm good to go.


If you have a piece of copper or brass tube of the correct diameter, you can cut a section to make a ferrule.

If you have a large brass nut, this can also be used as a ferrule. Easy to turn on the lathe to make this round.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> If you have a piece of copper or brass tube of the correct diameter, you can cut a section to make a ferrule.
> 
> If you have a large brass nut, this can also be used as a ferrule. Easy to turn on the lathe to make this round.


Thanks for the tips Dave but I have used everything around here so it is off to the box store I go. That is what happens when you are a call maker, if it can be used as a ferrule it gets used. I buy call ferrules a couple of dozen at a time which hurts even at a dollar a pop.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> HA!! Mine came with instructions :laughing::laughing: I ordered my straight cutter blades too thanks to a note a little birdie left me. Should be here in a couple of days. Since I don't have a drill chuck for my lathe I have to figure out how to drill the holes but other than that I am good to go.
> 
> Oh, and pick out the wood, mill it, drill it, turn it, finish it, mount the tool to the handle.........but other than THAT I'm good to go. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It was just a quick sketch,


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Mine arrived Monday. Wwwoooo hooooo


Sadly my daughter has a lump under her rib cage so a few doctors and stuff before I can turn a handle and put it thru its paces. On top of that blew a radiator hose on my bus / camper on Sunday and was temporarily stranded about 300 miles from home with 8 people on board. Managed to fix it kinda and limited home 2:30 am Monday morning.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Mine arrived Monday. Wwwoooo hooooo
> 
> Sadly my daughter has a lump under her rib cage so a few doctors and stuff before I can turn a handle and put it thru its paces. On top of that blew a radiator hose on my bus / camper on Sunday and was temporarily stranded about 300 miles from home with 8 people on board. Managed to fix it kinda and limited home 2:30 am Monday morning.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 Dave sorry to hear that, family is more important than any tool handle. Hope everythings alright my friend.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Dave sorry to hear that, family is more important than any tool handle. Hope everythings alright my friend.


Yea no doubt Dave. Hopefully it's just some fatty thingy in there. Let us know how things go.
God bless it.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great for you! I can see tons of happy time with it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea no doubt Dave. Hopefully it's just some fatty thingy in there. Let us know how things go.
> God bless it.


At the hospital now waiting for an ultrasound. 

Had to borrow a car to get here, blew another hose on the bus, there seems to be pressurised air getting in the cooling system. Thinking it is maybe head problem 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Those look good. I'm looking into getting me one with the round end. Where did you say yours come from? Link?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

don716 said:


> Those look good. I'm looking into getting me one with the round end. Where did you say yours come from? Link?


Don, these tools came from either the drawing giveaway and ghost had purchased some, either way they both were from me. 
Were you interested? I do have a couple sets right now and a great deal if u get the pen turners set..


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Speaking of the tool fairy, I just got confirmation that there has been a delivery to my local post office. There is a package waiting for me!!!:w00t::w00t:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Speaking of the tool fairy, I just got confirmation that there has been a delivery to my local post office. There is a package waiting for me!!!:w00t::w00t:


That's awesome, did u turn any handles yet?


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Just one out of maple. I might glue up a couple of handle blanks tonight though. One from Zebrawood and one from Cherry.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Just one out of maple. I might glue up a couple of handle blanks tonight though. One from Zebrawood and one from Cherry.


Sounds like you will be busy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> At the hospital now waiting for an ultrasound.
> 
> Had to borrow a car to get here, blew another hose on the bus, there seems to be pressurised air getting in the cooling system. Thinking it is maybe head problem
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Daughter seems fine, most likely a hernia that will go away. 

Bus not so good

Handle to be started early next week I hope.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Daughter seems fine, most likely a hernia that will go away.
> 
> Bus not so good
> 
> ...


That's good news, 
Bus can be fixed,,


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Finally getting back on track. No more progress with anything wood related and little with the bus. Bus had a replacement cylinder head sent out and it needs work too. Starting on that on Sunday. Next week I hope to get a bit more done with some woodwork but daughter hoping to have licence by Xmas so see how we go.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Finally getting back on track. No more progress with anything wood related and little with the bus. Bus had a replacement cylinder head sent out and it needs work too. Starting on that on Sunday. Next week I hope to get a bit more done with some woodwork but daughter hoping to have licence by Xmas so see how we go.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 
hey welcome back, you dissapeared for a while there.. hope all is well


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> hey welcome back, you dissapeared for a while there.. hope all is well


Yeah all is good now. Onto of everything else doing I'm engaged in a fulltime building course. 

Also had tax return to do for last 2 yrs plus update current year.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Finally used my new chisel. Haven't done a handle yet, just used it as it was. 











As I'm right handed I used my right hand for the camera and left on the chisel.









And yes I was wearing my Japanese safety boots. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Finally used my new chisel. Haven't done a handle yet, just used it as it was.
> 
> As I'm right handed I used my right hand for the camera and left on the chisel.
> 
> ...


You better get some handles made, you have 6 more tools coming your way.. 
Nice safety boots, what you guys need is some snow, LOL seems a little too hot for January over there


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm...I'm thinkin' I need to drive up there and swindle a set out of you...lol I just saw a guy use some carbides at a demonstration at the Rockler in Burnsville....hmm...stopped off at the Woodcraft too...lol ohhhhhhhh I wanted to drop a lot of money yesterday..../sighs...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> Hmm...I'm thinkin' I need to drive up there and swindle a set out of you...lol I just saw a guy use some carbides at a demonstration at the Rockler in Burnsville....hmm...stopped off at the Woodcraft too...lol ohhhhhhhh I wanted to drop a lot of money yesterday..../sighs...


Lol, they are pricey at woodcraft...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> You better get some handles made, you have 6 more tools coming your way..
> Nice safety boots, what you guys need is some snow, LOL seems a little too hot for January over there


I would love some snow, could you send me 3 ft for tha back yard.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I would love some snow, could you send me 3 ft for tha back yard.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Haha, I put some in a bag, but you might get water LOL


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

LV sells handles in four different shaft sizes. The tool fairy only ever drops off bandsaw blades to me. I'm going to have to have a talk with him.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

6 new chisels arrived today. Jumped out of the fire (fire fighting) into hot water ( with my wife )

She was home and I was not and I never told her about it. Whoops, my bad. She did tell me about it while I was on the fire front ( txt message ). Must be time for me to sneak into the bedroom and check out the opened parcel.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> 6 new chisels arrived today. Jumped out of the fire (fire fighting) into hot water ( with my wife )
> 
> She was home and I was not and I never told her about it. Whoops, my bad. She did tell me about it while I was on the fire front ( txt message ). Must be time for me to sneak into the bedroom and check out the opened parcel.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Ooops, lol


----------

